# HDR Sunset taken off the USS Essex (LHD 2) in the Pacific Ocean



## TimGreyPhotography (Dec 26, 2012)

I took this on my fall deployment in 2011. This is the first HDR I did that actually turned out halfway decent.


----------



## pab (Dec 26, 2012)

I really enjoy this photo...


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 26, 2012)

That is pretty awesome!  I like it.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a neice in the navy, I  like the way it turned out


----------



## jbkm1994 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice pic!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 26, 2012)

This retired Sonar Tech (20 years, 11 days) likes it!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2012)

Very, very nice. I really like this one.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2012)

Much, much better than halfway decent.


----------

